# الأرشيف > جامعة الملك سعود > المحاضرات > النظام الجزائي (2) >  المحاضرة الثامنة

## د.شيماء عطاالله

(جرائم العدوان علي المال العام) 
اختلاس المال العام غير المشدد 

نصت المادة الثانية من المرسوم رقم 34 لسنة 1377هـ علي تجريم اختلاس المال العام في صورته البسيطة بقولها "يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على عشر سنوات أو بغرامة لا تزيد على عشرين ألف ريال كل موظف يثبت ارتكابه لإحدى الجرائم الآتية ، وكذلك كل من اشترك أو تواطأ معه على ارتكابها سواء كانوا موظفين أو غير موظفين.....7- الاختلاس أو التبديد أو التفريط في الأموال العامة صرفا أو صيانة..." وسوف نتناول أولا الشروط المسبقة ثم أركان الجريمة علي النحو التالي: 


الشروط المفترضة في صورتها غير المشددة 

الشروط المفترضة لجريمة اختلاس المال العام هما:
*1-* الفاعل موظف عام
2- المال مال عام 
3- المال العام في حيازة الموظف بسبب وظيفته  

الشرط الأول 
صفة الفاعل: موظف عام 

يجب أن يكون الفاعل موظفا عاما، ولكن ما المقصود بالموظف العام؟ هل هو المعني المعرف به في القانون الإداري؟ هل هو المعنى المعرف به في جريمة الرشوة؟ أجابت المادة الثانية من المرسوم السابق الذكر على أن "مدلول الموظف العام يشمل كل شخص يعتبر موظفا عاما في تطبيق أحكام نظام الرشوة ، أي أن مفهوم الموظف العام في جرائم المال العام يشمل الموظف العام في القانون الإداري ويشمل الفئات التي تعتبر في حكم الموظفين العموميين في جريمة الرشوة.


الشرط الثاني
المال : مال عام 

يشترط أن يكون المال محل جريمة الاختلاس مالا عاما. ولكن ما المقصود بالمال العام ؟
يقصد بالمال العام في مفهوم جريمة اختلاس المال العام الأموال التي في حيازة الموظفين العموميين في مفهوم جريمة الرشوة؛ فكل موظف عام بالمعنى الواسع تعتبر أموال الجهة التي يعمل بها مالا عاما. فمن يعمل في شركة خاصة مساهمة واستولي لنفسه علي مال من تلك الشركة يسأل عن جريمة اختلاس أموال عامة. وبناء عليه فإن المال العام يشمل الطوائف الآتية وفقا للنظام السعودي:
1- أموال الحكومة بما فيها من الوزارات المختلفة والأشخاص المعنوية العامة (كالمناطق والبلديات والهيئات والمؤسسات العامة كالجامعات).
2- الأموال الخاصة المسلمة إلى الموظف العام:
يعتبر المال الخاص أحيانا مالا عاما إذا سلم إلى الموظف بسبب وظيفته، فالملف الخاص بالطالب والذي يتضمن شهاداته الدراسية ولكنه سلم إلى الموظف وأصبح في حوزته بسبب وظيفته. فإذا اختلسه الموظف فإنه يرتكب جريمة اختلاس مال عام. 


الشرط الثالث 
المال في حيازة الموظف بسبب وظيفته 

يشترط لوقوع جريمة اختلاس المال العام أن يكون المال في حيازة الموظف العام وذلك بسبب وظيفته. فإذا استلم الموظف المال بوصفه عهدة يلتزم بالمحافظة عليها فإن المال بلا شك في حيازته. فالموظف الذي لديه جهاز كمبيوتر خاص بالعمل والذي استلمه بناء علي استمارة وقع عليها فإن هذا الجهاز يعتبر عهده يلتزم بالمحافظة عليها فهو أمين عليها، ومن هنا كانت تشديد العقاب عليه لأنه موظف عام أولا والمال مال عام ثانيا وهو أمين علي هذا المال ثالثا.

غير أن الموظف قد يحوز المال العام علي الرغم من أنه لم يستمله كعهده ولم يوقع علي أوراق بذلك ولكن جهاز الكمبيوتر موجود في مكتبه وهو يستعمله فهو إذن في حيازته، وهو إذن أمين عليه ، وهو إذن يسري عليه تجريم اختلاس المال العام إذا اغتال هذا المال أي استوي عليه أو علي جزء منه. 

[align=justify]
ويجب أن نميز بين الحيازة واليد العارضة ؛ فاليد العارضة هي مجرد اتصال مادي بالشيء بينما الحيازة هي سيطرة علي الشيء فالموظف الذي لديه جهاز كمبيوتر يستعمله في مكتبه هو حائز له. بينما العامل الذي ينظف المكتب له يد عارضة فقط أي له اتصال مادي بالشيء أي لترتيبه أو تنظيفه أي ليس لاستعماله، فإذا استولي الموظف علي الجهاز أو جزء منه كان مسئولا عن جريمة اختلاس مال عام. أما إذا استولي العامل علي الكمبيوتر أو جزء منه فإنه لا يرتكب تلك الجريمة ولكن يرتكب جريمة أخرى.
[/align]

----------


## محمد حسن عطيه

بارك الله فيكى يادكتورة شيماء

----------

